# What do mods do to insurance



## tmitch45

We have all seen that our premiums rise massively each year and we have the annual check on the comparison sites then the calls with your existing company but I was thinking thats a big enough hassle for those of us with standard car but what about those with modified motors. Watching videos on youtube and talking to fellow car people it seems everyone has some form of modifications be it a simple alloy wheel change to a remap and more serious engine work.

Can any of you good people give examples of what your modifications have done to your insurance. I'm thinking particularly how much a remap adds to the insurance premium.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

for me on my ST a modified policy was cheaper than a standard one! i've a list of mods longer than my arm on it and only pay £350 for the year and thats with 3 points and an at fault claim plus i'm only 25 too


----------



## MagpieRH

The main difference it made for me was I could no longer get a quote online and had to phone through 

Mine was only a bit of plastic, no functional benefit to it at all really, purely aesthetic.

To most insurers, for some reason you're seen as an increased risk (maybe it's seen as more desirable, theft risk increased), so the premium goes up. The odd one or two little mods probably don't make enough difference, but I was told a while back by a modified vehicle insurer that they'd be much more competitive if I had several mods on my car.

If you're looking at a remap, the best thing I can suggest is to contact your insurer and see what they say.

Of course, there's the other option some people take of not declaring, but given insurance will use any excuse not to pay out in the event of a claim, that's a big risk.


----------



## baxlin

Volvo C70 diesel, Admiral insurance. Me age 70, wife a few yrs younger

Dashcam - just made a note
Tuning box (11-25% band potential power increase) 25% increase on prem of £200 ish.


----------



## Shiny

There will be massive differentials in the answers here. 

Most Insurers are not keen on modifications and will decline to quote, while some will accept minor cosmetic changes without premium and some will accept performance mods without premium. Others will charge a premium loading. Nearly all will only cover on an OEM replacement basis, unless you have a specialist "like for like" modified policy.

It all depends on your own Insurer.

Not only should you consider the premium loadings, but the total cost implications if your current insurers decline mods. Insurer A may be unacceptable while insurer B may want a 10% load, but Insurer's B's standard rates may well be twice that of insurer A, then you have the 10% load on top.


----------



## GP Punto

Very good advice from Shiny.

In my experience if the intention of the modification is intended to make the car go quicker then you can expect insurers to be uncomfortable if you tell them at the start of the policy. if you dont tell them and there is a claim, or the rozzers phone your insurers to ask if they are aware that the car has been modified then the insurers can void the policy. I think they call it ab initio, as if it had never occurred.

Really surprised at the comments from Lewis, I think that may be the exception rather than the rule. 

A few years ago I had a Sierra Cosworth that had been chipped to 400 bhp. I declared this to insurers. Six months later someone ran into me, I phoned the insurers and they asked if there was any modifications, I said it had been chipped but you knew about that. Oh they said, we thought you meant the paint was chipped.

It wasnt an issue but I moved insurers at renewal. If the accident had been my fault we might have been looking at this ab initio thing.


----------



## TonyH38

Remap on my Audi SB sport added £104 extra to my insurance.


----------



## Leebo310

We had a remap, upgraded exhaust and different air intake fitted to our Golf GTI. There weren't many insurers that would quote us but Admiral did and were very competitive too. The remap wasn't actually that much more as they did it based on the percentage increase in power. From memory as it was less than a 25% increase, it didn't alter the premium hugely. I lost the map when the battery drained so when I phoned them to tell them it was back to standard bhp it had only cost me around £35 a year. The premium was around £280 after, with both my wife and I on there with business use too.


----------



## tmitch45

LewisChadwick7 said:


> for me on my ST a modified policy was cheaper than a standard one! i've a list of mods longer than my arm on it and only pay £350 for the year and thats with 3 points and an at fault claim plus i'm only 25 too


How is that even possible! I'm 42, full NCB my wife is a named driver with full NCD both have no points and both have never made a claim. For our mondeo (totally standard) 2.0 titanium x sport parked on a private drive in a quiet low crime village the best we got was £344!


----------



## Kerr

tmitch45 said:


> How is that even possible! I'm 42, full NCB my wife is a named driver with full NCD both have no points and both have never made a claim. For our mondeo (totally standard) 2.0 titanium x sport parked on a private drive in a quiet low crime village the best we got was £344!


I was going to moan that my insurance has gone up again on my M235i.

It was £190 2 years ago. It then was quoted at £240 last year but she's named on my policy and a minor non fault car park bump in her old MX5 added a further £50.

My renewal came through with the usual over the top price this year. A quick nosy of the price comparison sites and I'm looking around £340 this year. Some are putting down silly excesses.

That's nearly an 80% increase in 2 years. I know premiums are going up, but that a huge hike.

Modified car insurance is as random as any other insurance. I have found some quotes for modified cars to be less than standard.


----------



## tmitch45

Forgot to add that mine is fully comp with £200 excess.

I just don't see why mine is so high compared to a modified focus St and an M235i. Maybe I should get a faster car and hope my premium gets reduced lol.


----------



## Kerr

tmitch45 said:


> Forgot to add that mine is fully comp with £200 excess.
> 
> I just don't see why mine is so high compared to a modified focus St and an M235i. Maybe I should get a faster car and hope my premium gets reduced lol.


My Citroen C5 2.0HDi was more to insure than my BMW 335i by some margin.

It must make sense somewhere.


----------



## baxlin

TonyH38 said:


> Remap on my Audi SB sport added £104 extra to my insurance.


What was this in relation to the original premium, if you've no objection to saying?


----------



## ollienoclue

I was led to to believe that the safety ratings of the car in question also lays on the view insurers take of it?

IE, an older car with 2 adults and 2 kids in it, vs a Volvo tank made in 2017 with 2 adults and 2 kids in it, the risk is calculated to be less?

Also the design of anti theft systems and alarms etc?

Regarding what seem to be annual premiums being very low- I used to do exactly this when I was younger. You do it by opting to pay a heftier excess in the event of an accident. It reduces the cost of your annual premiums massively.


----------



## c87reed

I pay approx. £20-30 extra per annum for the addition of the Mountune pack on my ST, bringing the premium up to around £350 max for a 30 year old. I think it does help that it has its own listing as a vehicle in its own right vs. the standard ST on the database.

Interestingly, my insurance would have risen by £50 if I had opted to keep it in the garage as opposed to on the drive - the same story for each insurer I quoted with too.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

tmitch45 said:


> How is that even possible! I'm 42, full NCB my wife is a named driver with full NCD both have no points and both have never made a claim. For our mondeo (totally standard) 2.0 titanium x sport parked on a private drive in a quiet low crime village the best we got was £344!





Kerr said:


> I was going to moan that my insurance has gone up again on my M235i.
> 
> It was £190 2 years ago. It then was quoted at £240 last year but she's named on my policy and a minor non fault car park bump in her old MX5 added a further £50.
> 
> My renewal came through with the usual over the top price this year. A quick nosy of the price comparison sites and I'm looking around £340 this year. Some are putting down silly excesses.
> 
> That's nearly an 80% increase in 2 years. I know premiums are going up, but that a huge hike.
> 
> Modified car insurance is as random as any other insurance. I have found some quotes for modified cars to be less than standard.


I think what Kerr is saying has some sense in it, I tried a quote with no mods and it came back almost 4 fold! specialist companies I found wouldn't really touch a standard car, but as soon as I listed all the mods I got 2 offerings under £400  I ended up going with Adrian flux in the end..... a bit of a ball ache setting it up in all honesty but when it's a good price i guess it was worth some of the effort on the end


----------



## tmitch45

There does seem to be some sense in this but I'm still baffled by some of the prices people are paying for moderate to heavily modified car v's me in my bog standard family wagon.

I guess one factor is that if you have a modified car then there are less companies that would touch you so looking on the comparison sites for the cheapest might not be an option as you would have to be phoning around to discuss your mods unless its an approved mod like the mountune?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

tmitch45 said:


> There does seem to be some sense in this but I'm still baffled by some of the prices people are paying for moderate to heavily modified car v's me in my bog standard family wagon.
> 
> I guess one factor is that if you have a modified car then there are less companies that would touch you so looking on the comparison sites for the cheapest might not be an option as you would have to be phoning around to discuss your mods unless its an approved mod like the mountune?


i did find my flux site on confused.com tbh and took it from there, there's a few modified specialist that are meant to be alright like Flux & Greenlight, sometimes ringing direct gets the best quotes

after I set up my policy with Flux i had to fill out several documents, one of them was a 'modified vehocle report form' basically a sheet to write down all my mods which had full Milltek exhaust, OMP strut braces, Whiteline RARB, TRC splitter/diffuser & Mountune CAIS amongst the list and they were fine with it


----------



## MagpieRH

ollienoclue said:


> Regarding what seem to be annual premiums being very low- I used to do exactly this when I was younger. You do it by opting to pay a heftier excess in the event of an accident. It reduces the cost of your annual premiums massively.


Yes, adding in a large voluntary excess will usually bring to premium down, but then you lose all the benefit of you do then have an at-fault claim. The point of insurance for me (aside from the legal standpoint) is that should I have an accident, it won't cost me a small fortune, so I opt for the bare minimum excess.


----------



## baxlin

MagpieRH said:


> Yes, adding in a large voluntary excess will usually bring to premium down, but then you lose all the benefit of you do then have an at-fault claim. The point of insurance for me (aside from the legal standpoint) is that should I have an accident, it won't cost me a small fortune, so I opt for the bare minimum excess.


Completely agree!


----------



## GP Punto

baxlin said:


> Completely agree!


This all depends on your attitude to risk, and I suppose how much money you are prepared to risk.

I have driven the last 10 years with no at fault accident, only one non fault. My owned car is garaged at night and in a secure office compound during the day, and it doesnt do many miles, around 4000 a year.

I stand a high excess, total of £500 and would be unlikley to claim from insurers unless the cost was more than £1000 on the basis that my premium would only increase at the next renewal. I would also have more control on who did the work rather than an approved repairer, the only thing approved is the repair rate per hour.

I know someone who dented the wing on their M3, the insurers told the repairing garage that they would only pay for half a wing because only half the wing was damaged and that the garage should cut a new wing in half and save it for a future repair. Ludicrous.


----------



## tmitch45

I have considered increasing my excess to reduce the premium and although I feel I'm a careful driver its the risk of theft or vandalism that would concern me and therefore make me feel that a small excess is the best for my situation.


----------



## insanejim69

tmitch45 said:


> I have considered increasing my excess to reduce the premium and although I feel I'm a careful driver its the risk of theft or vandalism that would concern me and therefore make me feel that a small excess is the best for my situation.


Same here, but even with my small £150 total excess, my yearly premium is only £218.  As you say its not so much my driving I worry about but the idiots around me or risk of vandalism. I did try a £400 excess but the premium didn't change much, around £20 or so.

James.


----------



## tmitch45

insanejim69 said:


> Same here, but even with my small £150 total excess, my yearly premium is only £218.  As you say its not so much my driving I worry about but the idiots around me or risk of vandalism. I did try a £400 excess but the premium didn't change much, around £20 or so.
> 
> James.


Is that for your VXR? If so thats a good price and reinforces why is my mondeo family wagon so expensive!


----------



## Crafty

tmitch45 said:


> Is that for your VXR? If so thats a good price and reinforces why is my mondeo family wagon so expensive!


Run some online quotes for other cars and see how much the quote shifts.

A simple theory could be its the car. Lets say that initial to insure a Mondeo or Honda Accord is £100. After a year it turns out Mondeos get crashed more than Honda Accords the logic might be:

"ok, we've paid out £250k on Mondeo policies - thats expensive so we need to increase premiums. However, we've only paid out £25k on Accord policies, so we can leave premiums where they are".
That difference might just be due to the fact they insure more Mondeos than Accords.

Thats a very simplistic example, there are loads of factors that affect the price as we all know.

There is also silly stuff like your premium increases if you have a non fault accident. Why ? because statistically they've found that people involved in an accident regardless of fault get involved in another accident, therefore they are an increased risk.

Apparently insurers are blaming personal injury claims for the increase in premiums recently - "cash for crash" and the "have you had an accident?" companies maybe.

I think there are some illogical things that happen as well - for example:

You get involved in a non fault accident, car worth £15k, repairs are £9k. Car will probably be written off.

Scenario 2: non fault accident, repairs are £5k. Car will be repaired but meantime you have a hire car - which will cost £4k. They pay this claim because the cost of repairs and expenses (the hire car) are claimed and paid separately. It makes no sense at all. The accident claims companies know this and charge stupid rates - hundreds per day for hire cars in some cases.

Of course sometimes the companies dispute costs, so they then go back and forth arguing and wrangling to score a few quid off each other, which increases their costs, which we end up paying for.

If self driving cars really do come off it will be interesting to see where the insurance industry goes - of course there will always be those that will want to drive themselves - even if its only for enjoyment on the weekend, but if the majority of journeys are automated their earnings are going to plummet.


----------



## Kerr

tmitch45 said:


> I have considered increasing my excess to reduce the premium and although I feel I'm a careful driver its the risk of theft or vandalism that would concern me and therefore make me feel that a small excess is the best for my situation.


You can actually get an insurance policy to cover your excess.

I read about young guys on the BMW forum getting large insurance quotes with huge excesses. A few of them pay a few quid to cover the excess. Seems a bit bonkers to me.

It's sad people are being pushed down the high excess route. People are even less likely to admit guilt for a car park bump if they've a £850-1000 excess hanging over their head.


----------



## Kerr

Kerr said:


> I was going to moan that my insurance has gone up again on my M235i.
> 
> It was £190 2 years ago. It then was quoted at £240 last year but she's named on my policy and a minor non fault car park bump in her old MX5 added a further £50.
> 
> My renewal came through with the usual over the top price this year. A quick nosy of the price comparison sites and I'm looking around £340 this year. Some are putting down silly excesses.
> 
> That's nearly an 80% increase in 2 years. I know premiums are going up, but that a huge hike.
> 
> Modified car insurance is as random as any other insurance. I have found some quotes for modified cars to be less than standard.


I sorted my insurance out today. My best online quotes were £320 and my renewal quote was £420. The usual very overpriced renewal and hope you don't cancel.

Phoned up and highlighted that it had increased too much over the last few years. He didn't even ask what my best quotes were and came back with £251. I'm happier at that.


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> I sorted my insurance out today. My best online quotes were £320 and my renewal quote was £420. The usual very overpriced renewal and hope you don't cancel.
> 
> Phoned up and highlighted that it had increased too much over the last few years. He didn't even ask what my best quotes were and came back with £251. I'm happier at that.


Scandalous isn't it? I'd still have been tempted to leave if my insurance had done that - if they can offer it for that price without quibble, why the hell are they quoting you so much for renewal in the first place?


----------



## Kerr

MagpieRH said:


> Scandalous isn't it? I'd still have been tempted to leave if my insurance had done that - if they can offer it for that price without quibble, why the hell are they quoting you so much for renewal in the first place?


They obviously hope people are too lazy to check and they just automatically renew at the high price. It's often 5 days notice they require or the money is automatically debited for the next year. I bet many leave it too late.

They do actually tell you what you paid last year next to the quote this year. It does make the rise obvious. Other companies haven't done that with me.


----------



## Shiny

New FCA regulations mean renewal invites have to show last year's premium. 

Also, if someone has been a customer for 3 years, then the broker/insurer has to encourage their customer to shop around to get the best price. No mention of quality of service or customer satisfaction. I don't know of any other industry where companies are forced to encourage their customers to shop around. Regulation can be so frustrating at times. 

Insurers should be aiming for around 21 days notice for a private renewal. The FCA guidelines are something along the lines of "in good time" and no longer state a number of days. But as they previously specified 21 days on personal insurance, it's pretty safe to assume that their idea of "in good time" is going to be circa 21 days.


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> They obviously hope people are too lazy to check and they just automatically renew at the high price. It's often 5 days notice they require or the money is automatically debited for the next year. I bet many leave it too late.


Exactly my thoughts - done under the guise of helping prevent you missing the deadline and unknowingly going uninsured (which I'm sure was the original intention), when clearly they saw an opportunity to fleece customers of money.

That may sound cynical, but I'm afraid that's about as much as I think of the majority of insurance companies.


----------



## Crafty

You could say the market should be regulated so that a renewal should be the same cost as a new policy, but if they were forced to do that they'd just hike the prices to the highest one.

Its still a ****ty process though, my mum just changed her car.
Policy started for old car in June £254.
Cost to change car in August £138.

She paid the cost to change until I found out and suggested they were taking the ****. I got her to do a quote on the companies website for the new car, comes out at £237.

She called them and explained the situation and asked why it was so expensive to change. No real answer. She asked them to at least get somewhere close to the internet quote, which they steadfastly refused.

She asks to cancel the current policy and is told that isn't possible! She stated the T&Cs of the policy from their own documentation "oh, I'll have to go and ask about that then". He soon returns offering a £50 refund (on £392 paid). Gave up, phoned back later and spoke to someone who had more than 2 brain cells, refund for £312 processed, new policy for the new car via the internet

So, old policy cancelled, new policy taken out via the internet.

This was all dealing _direct_ with the insurer rather than through comparison sites etc. They know how to spin a _line_ or two...


----------



## Shiny

There has supposed to have been a move towards the good old days in rewarding loyalty with renewal discounts. Traditionally a renewal was always more profitable (man hours, documentation etc) than processing a new business. 

Direct Insurers still seem to like buying in new business with cheap rates though. Car insurance generally isn't profitable, but some insurers are prepared to buy it in as marketing book. It is easier to market and sell more profitable business such as home, travel, pet insurance etc to an existing customer than it is to a cold database.


----------



## MDC250

Shiny said:


> Car insurance generally isn't profitable,


Luckily for some it is...

https://www.lawgazette.co.uk/practi...tion-culture-to-boost-profits/5062352.article

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.in...-paying-all-time-high-motor-a7870851.html?amp


----------



## Mikej857

I've had to use a modified car insurance broker for the last 5 years as I couldn't ever get a reasonable quote from the mainstream insurance companies as most had very little knowledge when you start mentioning uprated intercoolers and turbo's and when they could quote its was a ridiculous price 
I remember paying £800 on my standard focus ST 5 years ago and when I went to a specialist when it went to stage 3 it was £120 cheaper and even now with the fiesta I've increased the power by 50% and its cost £80 over a standard car policy 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

Shiny said:


> New FCA regulations mean renewal invites have to show last year's premium.
> 
> Also, if someone has been a customer for 3 years, then the broker/insurer has to encourage their customer to shop around to get the best price. No mention of quality of service or customer satisfaction. I don't know of any other industry where companies are forced to encourage their customers to shop around. Regulation can be so frustrating at times.
> 
> Insurers should be aiming for around 21 days notice for a private renewal. The FCA guidelines are something along the lines of "in good time" and no longer state a number of days. But as they previously specified 21 days on personal insurance, it's pretty safe to assume that their idea of "in good time" is going to be circa 21 days.


Indeed - I had his notification through with my renewal for my British Gas Homecare agreement - there were right to suggest shopping around as it has gone up by nearly 20% for no reason/claims!


----------



## insanejim69

tmitch45 said:


> Is that for your VXR? If so thats a good price and reinforces why is my mondeo family wagon so expensive!


Yup, factory standard 2014 VXR Nurburgring Edition. Funilly just yesterday I have been getting quotes for various MPV's, as we may need a 3 child car seat friendly car soon, and they are more than my VXR !! And that's for a 2016 1.6 diesel 120ps C4 Grand Picasso as apposed to the 205bhp fun hatch. Makes no sense.:lol:

James.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Shiny said:


> New FCA regulations mean renewal invites have to show last year's premium.
> 
> Also, if someone has been a customer for 3 years, then the broker/insurer has to encourage their customer to shop around to get the best price. No mention of quality of service or customer satisfaction. I don't know of any other industry where companies are forced to encourage their customers to shop around. Regulation can be so frustrating at times.
> 
> Insurers should be aiming for around 21 days notice for a private renewal. The FCA guidelines are something along the lines of "in good time" and no longer state a number of days. But as they previously specified 21 days on personal insurance, it's pretty safe to assume that their idea of "in good time" is going to be circa 21 days.


it's the same on gas & electric now, they have to tell you the best rate and also advise that they can possibly get better deals by switching


----------



## great gonzo

I pay £1300 for a 15 year old ford KA!!!
Stop moaning. Lol 


Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

great gonzo said:


> I pay £1300 for a 15 year old ford KA!!!
> Stop moaning. Lol
> 
> Gonz.


blimey Gonz what you done to deserve that? :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68

My M2 is heavily modded and I ended up paying nearly £300 more than your mainstream insurance companies, I ended up going to one of those specialist companies that deal with sports cars, worth it though IMO.


----------



## Shiny

LewisChadwick7 said:


> it's the same on gas & electric now, they have to tell you the best rate and also advise that they can possibly get better deals by switching


If you use a broker for your gas and electric though, who shops around to get you the best deal, does the Broker have to advise their customer to shop around and try other Brokers and gas/electric companies?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Shiny said:


> If you use a broker for your gas and electric though, who shops around to get you the best deal, does the Broker have to advise their customer to shop around and try other Brokers and gas/electric companies?


not too sure tbf Lloyd, if you check with OFGEM though they'll confirm if you do or not


----------



## Taxboy

insanejim69 said:


> Yup, factory standard 2014 VXR Nurburgring Edition. Funilly just yesterday I have been getting quotes for various MPV's, as we may need a 3 child car seat friendly car soon, and they are more than my VXR !! And that's for a 2016 1.6 diesel 120ps C4 Grand Picasso as apposed to the 205bhp fun hatch. Makes no sense.
> 
> James.


They probably get more claims from MPV owners who may not be such attentive drivers compared to more powerful vehicles 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

LewisChadwick7 said:


> blimey Gonz what you done to deserve that? :doublesho


Had children!

Gonz.


----------

